# :    1  2010.

## .

*,* *    1  2010*.        .

       ,        

 ,         2010    .

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    


2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

**  
1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   15 .     .

2.        -    -   14 .     .

3.        . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104)    20 .    . 

4.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)     1 .      .

5.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

6.      . -1151006 ( :   135  16.12.09)    28 .   .

7.           . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    30 . ,  2010 ,     ,    ,          

8.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

9.       -     (      ).  -1152027 ( 48  23.03.2006  .     19.12.2006 N 179)   . .

10.  -  .     .   ,         -  . 


,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .

----------

3.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104)    20 .    . 

    ? 20 . ?

    .     !

----------


## .

, ,

----------

()       ?

----------


## .

.    ,   ,   .
      .

----------



----------


## Dth

, ,     ,        /, ..         ,         1  4?           ?
.

----------


## .



----------


## 2007

> .


,      2-  . 
    .      .   :Wink:

----------


## .

.

----------

-1      -?

----------


## 2007

> -1      -?


 -     4-  -1    CHECKXML+  http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php

----------

.  4-     14 ?

----------

N 212-
".... 15-   ,    ,         -                          ....."

----------

> .    ,   ,   .
>       .


  ,  ,       ?

----------


## santa06

,         1 2010,       ? ( -    :Embarrassment: )

----------


## shrilanka

.         ( 100 ),    .
   ,   01.01.10    100-% -     ?     1 .,      ?  :Hmm:

----------


## shrilanka

*santa06*,    ,          /.   :Smilie:

----------


## Dth

> *santa06*,    ,          /.


     ,        ,         ,     /,     ?

----------


## 2007

> /,     ?


.

----------


## Bucom

> -1      -?


  -      (.     - 26.03.10).   ""     .

----------


## saigak

> .         ( 100 ),    .
>    ,   01.01.10    100-% -     ?     1 .,      ?


"   (    - )  ,  ,        374  ."
   1      ...

----------


## shrilanka

> 1      ...


   ? .      ..

----------


## saigak

,  1-3    ,   4  - .

----------

.

----------

,    ,         ?  1 .    2.    ?

----------


## Alex2000

.        .     ,                  .       1  .  :
1.          (     1/3           ,             10 000 )
2.  ( )      .
3.       .       ,    .

 :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

*Alex2000*,    .    ,   .

----------


## 777

. - .  2010     ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   15 .              (           ). .     2009   (   2010 ),      ??

----------

:Embarrassment: 
  4.02.10   /        10000        ,      150000 .  , ,  ..   .      -       .      .  ???

----------


## Marrry

:           ?   ,    :Frown:

----------

> :           ?   ,

----------


## Galateya

,   
*2.       -        -   14 .     .*
 ?      .

----------


## .

> . - .  2010     ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   15 .              (           ). .     2009   (   2010 ),      ??


      ,      ,     ?




> 4.02.10   /        10000        ,      150000 .  , ,  ..   .      -       .      .  ???


      ???     ?       ,   ,       .             . 




> ,   
> *2.       -        -   14 .     .*
>  ?      .


  ?

----------


## Galateya

> ?


,  .        .  -    .

----------


## saigak

> ,   
> *2.       -        -   14 .     .*
>  ?      .


         ,       .

----------

> ,       .


,     15- ..  -  !

----------


## saigak

> ,     15- ..  -  !


   !       .
      .     .,      .

----------

4 .
        ( ).
      .           ,    -   .
  ,        .
     .         ,     - .     ,       .

----------


## cleose

, ,         4- ?     100 ,    1,          CheckXML.  .    ?

----------

!!!  ,             1 .2010!!!!       !!!: :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## 2007

> 1 .2010!


  .   1, 2  .

----------

,   ,    .                ?

----------

!!! , ,         .,     1 .2010.

----------


## .

**,      ,    ?       ?  . ,     ,        .
**,

----------


## Imelnila

,  -    ... ,    ..           ..      01, 04  10 ..   .       ?     ?   :Embarrassment: 

    01  ,  04  ... 10  -

----------


## .

04? 
 -  .        10 .         ,

----------

4-  -1       ,   .
   4-  ...

----------


## .



----------

,         .-   : "   .9   .-......    .-  20?? ..."   ??? -  ..

----------


## shev1980

36       4.   ,       .         .    .

----------


## shev1980

> ,         .-   : "   .9   .-......    .-  20?? ..."   ??? -  ..


2010 .

----------


## shev1980

> 4-  -1       ,   .
>    4-  ...


   ,  .     .

----------


## .

> .


   .    .          .     
*shev1980*, - 2009.       .

----------


## shev1980

.  2009 ....

----------

.         ?

----------


## .

.
   1

----------

> .
>    1


     . ,    .    .  50 .?

----------


## .

.  .    -

----------

> ,  .     .


- . -   .  , -, .

----------


## digion

-1 (  1)     140-144.            ?   .    69.03.1, 69.03.2  51  -   (    ),       ...     ?

----------

2010,         .-???    ??( )

----------

> -1 (  1)     140-144.            ?   .    69.03.1, 69.03.2  51  -   (    ),       ...     ?


 ,         5   .

----------

> -1 (  1)     140-144.            ?   .    69.03.1, 69.03.2  51  -   (    ),       ...     ?


    ,   "   "   ,        .

----------


## -

> ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .


  ,  1     , ,  1 , .
      ?

----------

-  .

----------


## saigak

> 2010,         .-???    ??( )


            ..  -  .

----------


## 2007

(       /  )
     ...
  1 .  .   ,  -  . 
      / ,      .   :Wink: 
         ?

----------


## saigak

.        ?  ,   .

----------


## digion

> ,         5   .






> ,   "   "   ,        .


 .   ..
..  5   "   ()",     ,

----------


## 777

. 52,     ,    " ".     50%  2009 , 50% 2010 ,   ,    .        .

----------


## lense

*777*  ,  ,    ,    ,    2 .

----------

> .   ..
> ..  5   "   ()",     ,


,   1 ,

----------


## 777

,      ,  -%?

----------


## 777

lense-       ..    4       ,      .        ?

----------


## gritt

> ,   "   "   ,        .


   -1    1  2  1  -     ?  "  " ,  ,    51-  , / (5 )   .       1,2  ...

----------


## .

*777*,   ...    ...     ?     2009 ?    , ,      :Frown:

----------


## 2007

*777*,  2009.      .  :Smilie:

----------

> -1    1  2  1  -     ?  "  " ,  ,    51-  , / (5 )   .       1,2  ...


"    "     -1 ""

----------


## 777

2007- 777,  2009.      .
.     ,  ,  %  2010 ?

----------


## gritt

> "    "     -1 ""


  "   "?     "  "   .      -1   .

----------


## 2007

> ,  %  2010 ?


  857. 1  0,2 http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/179fz.htm

----------


## .

.

----------


## _76

,     ,  1 .     1 .2010. .
1.   -1  -2 ?    ,  /.   .
2.   4-  . -.       1 .-?

----------


## .

* Ntl2207*  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=335032

----------

,        10  ?  ?

----------


## 2007

:


> 1     (     ).
>   2 - 7,      3              .

----------

, :
..,            1  3,      2  +  ?

   2, 4, 5, 6, 7 +    3   ,     ?
?

          12 !!!    ?

  -?  !!! -    !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

.        ,    ,      .

----------

, ,     -      ?    14-19? 

         (  )?

----------

, :   2 .       \.        ,       ?

----------


## Kantry

**,    .

----------


## 77

,     , !  .4          ?      1 -     CheckXML+   ...    ?

----------


## gritt

> ,     , !  .4          ?      1 -     CheckXML+   ...    ?


    34 ()   ,     ,    :Wink:

----------


## 77

> 34 ()   ,     ,


!   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     , !  .4          ?      1 -     CheckXML+   ...    ?


    .          .

----------

, ,    1  2010  ,   ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## Juli-buh

, 
, ,            ,  ,     -    ?

----------

> , 
> , ,            ,  ,     -    ?


    ,   -.    ,   .

----------


## .



----------

, :     -      ,    20?    14-19? 

         (  )?

----------


## Larik

**,     ,     .

----------


## otsvet

> ,  2010 ,     ,    ,


, ,     (  )   ,   ,   ""     ?

----------


## .

*otsvet*,   ,   .

----------


## Juli-buh

> , :     -      ,    20?    14-19?


   -1 ,   ,        ,    .       ....

----------

> *otsvet*,   ,   .


          ?

----------


## .

> -1


 30

----------

,   - -     ?
     5-   , ,      ,     ..  -.......   ""- /  ,   .

----------


## .



----------


## saigak

!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## usovet

> 


    .   . .   ? ,  212-      ,    ...("                  ,                     ,       ") ,  _"                        15   N 212-."_?

----------

> 15   N 212-.


,   ,   10    ( , ,        ,    50 )     01.01*.2011* .         ,    100 (   2009 ).
      ,   ,         "...",   ,   ,   .

----------


## usovet

.   ,      .   ,    .

----------


## 9

, , !
 -1   ?
     ,      ?!

----------

4



> 8. ,     ,          .**  **        ,    .


-1 - .   -  .

----------


## 9

4     212-   "".
  :  ,  ,     ?

    -1

                        15   N*212-.  :Cool:

----------


## lubezniy

> 4     212-   "".


        ?  :Wink:

----------

4       ,        ?

----------

> (), * ,   *


        .             .

----------

!!!       ,     ,      ,    1 (-, -  ),      ,   1        ,   72.22 "          "    74.14 "      "     , ,  (((     ,    ,      ,

----------


## olzai

,  ,           1  2010. ?

----------


## 1

> ,  ,           1  2010. ?


 2009  ,

----------


## olzai

.       , "   1-  2010", , "   2009".  :Smilie:

----------

.   3 (     ).                   .     ?

----------


## JuliaK

.    15%.  . /  .        ,  4-  .       4- ,  ???

----------



----------


## Bucom

"" 4-

----------


## JuliaK

.

----------


## JuliaK

-1 .
. 5         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

.   ,    1,2  5.   .   .

----------

,   -     / (  4            ),      ,      ,    .   -       (  ),   ,      01.01.2010?   -  ??? :Redface:

----------

.

----------


## 2

-4 
 21.   1 "      "                              .       19 "      () "         ( 1  2010 ).        .

        ???   ?   ?

    -1
III.   1
"      "

3.1.                      .
  100 "  ,      "       150      (    2010      "0").

 ?     - 0?

----------


## saigak

,           01.01.10  . -1    .

----------


## Marfia

saigak;

.
     ...  :Redface:      -   ?

----------


## saigak

. .

----------

> !!!       ,     ,      ,    1 (-, -  ),      ,   1        ,   72.22 "          "    74.14 "      "     , ,  (((     ,    ,      ,

----------


## VIKU

, ,           ?    ,  20  ?

----------

- ?             ,   .

----------

> !       .
>       .     .,      .


  .  2

----------

> , ,           ? 
>    ,  20  ?


  .

*   **       .

----------

,     ,          /?      %?  ?

----------


## saigak

> 


    ,       ,           .          .

----------


## avk-olga

,       :
1.  2009 
2.    31.12.2009 
3.   31.12.2009  
?

----------


## saigak

.  ?   - ,  -.

----------


## avk-olga

,   ,  , ?

----------

.,   4-,    1 2010 .  ,      ,  -0?????  )))

----------

,  2010 ,     ,    ,          
, ,        ,    ,        01,           ??

----------


## avk-olga

4:
  2009      3000 
       3000 .
     . 6  . 12 ?
    ?

----------

> .,   4-,
>     1 2010 .  ,      ,
>   -0?????  )))


 
   :



> .     -    , 
>     /    -   0. 
>     ,        /,  1.





> ,    .    .

----------


## saigak

1.   .

----------

> ,  2010 ,     ,    , 
>           ...
>  ,        01, 
>           ??





> ... ,       ( . .   ) 
>    .         
>         .


()      8  2010 . N 3-3-05/128 "    "

----------

> ,     ,          /?      %?  ?


 -     ?  :Type: 
      ,      ,      -   :No:

----------


## saigak

, ,            ,    ...

----------


## saigak

> -     ? 
>       ,      ,     ...


  .     .       ?
     ?

----------

> ?


: ", ,        -      "

   "- " ...  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

?

----------

> .     .       ?
>      ?


    153 ,        (,  1    ).
     .       .




> ?


  ,  ,  , ..     .  .. :Ass:

----------


## saigak

> 153 ,        (,  1    ).
>      .       .
>   ,  ,  , ..     .  ..


   .   ...
        .( ,    ),

----------

-       ?

----------

> -       ?


  ?!

.  :yes: 

*        
**

----------

> ?!
> 
> . 
> 
> *        
> **


!!)))
      ? (   , ..       )  ?))))

----------

.,      1.,   ,-     1      ....       ????
  .3   140  .....   .... ????

----------

.,      1.,   ,-     1      ....       ????
  .3   070  .....   .... ????

----------

> !!)))
>       ? (   , ..       )  ?))))


    , .      ....

----------


## ***

,    .   1  16 4-.    ,     , -        19,     15 .

----------

.149            ?

----------

> .,      1.,   ,-     1      ....       ????
>   .3   070  .....   .... ????


    ?

----------


## Polza

!
,       =     .      ,  ,   .   .          ?     ,      ,    ...

----------


## saigak

,  ,   .

----------


## Polza

, .   ,   ,   ...

----------

?      ,          .     20000    ,         .       -    , , .  .

----------


## saigak

,  .    ...

----------

.  .  :Wink:

----------


## Polza

,          ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

*Polza*, , .     ,                .

----------


## saigak

,   .

----------


## chiwa

,        . -      ..    ,      ,   (       ?)....      -2 ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ,   (       ?)....      -2 ?


    ,     ,      .

-  :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=50841957
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=52281518

----------


## Polza

, . !

----------


## Dth A

, ,      4       ?            .

    ,  "     "     2010             ?

.

----------

.
.

----------


## Dth A

9    3 ?
     2  3         ?

----------

*Dth A*,  9    .  3-   ,    . ,     ?     ?

----------


## Juli-buh

> ,    1,2  5.   .   .


   ?    ?   ,     .     1,2  ,   - ,       ,       "   ,   ..",  ,        .   ...

----------

> 9    3 ?
>      2  3         ?


  9  -      93     -  3         -           :Smilie: )

   "     "     2010 -   ,                  ,               -     :Frown:        - , ,     ?!    .

----------

> *Dth A*,  9    .  3-   ,    . ,     ?     ?


    2010,  1 -  -   /  :Smilie:

----------

,          - 1   :Smilie:

----------

=  :Smilie:

----------

> ,          - 1


,   :Smilie: 

    3   1     -       ?  :Smilie:

----------

"  ..."

----------


## chiwa

[QUOTE= ;52736284]    ,     ,      .

,  , )))        75 ..  ..
  -2     ?

----------

> 75 ..  ..


240  




> -2     ?


   -2     -       .

----------


## chiwa

> -2     -       .


,  )))    !

----------


## Lada52

,     ...

----------

1) 4-       ?
2)   .1  4- - 071? ( )

----------


## Krujopinka

!  !
    . ..   ,  .    10.2009 ,   2009   ,     -  .   2009    .
      ,   .      2009,       ,      ,   - ????

----------


## Krujopinka

> 1) 4-       ?


 ,   .    .



> 2)   .1  4- - 071? ( )


,   ..

----------


## Krujopinka

> ,     ...


?!  :Wow:

----------

> ,   .    .
> 
> ,   ..


  ?

----------


## Krujopinka

> ?


    4-   (   )   (  )! 
 2,9%
 0,2%
 ...

----------

""  0,2.

----------


## LENA 5

,   ,        .   1?     ?

----------

> ,   ,       
>  .   1?     ?


.  3-  ,   

 ,

----------


## LENA 5

:yes: ,     ,

----------


## Krujopinka

> ""  0,2.


  :Redface:  ,  -   )))

,   ?      ?      ,      2009   ... ...  :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> !  !
>     . ..   ,  .    10.2009 ,   2009   ,     -  .   2009    .
>       ,   .      2009,       ,      ,   - ????


       .   .   .
   2009     .

----------


## saigak

> ,     ...


        ...

----------


## Dth

,     4   ,        6  -  "  "     - " ()",     1 8.2      2.0.12.2     6       "  "    4  -   -      -         1?

      ?        ?      4     ?

----------

> -         1?


,    
(    06.11.2009  871)




> ?        ? 
>      4     ?





> ,    , 
>    : 
> ** ,     - 4 ; 
>    -  .


 .  :yes:

----------


## Dth

,   1  4       ?  :Big Grin:

----------

-  ? :Smilie:

----------


## CAHbI4

,         "" ?    22    ...

----------


## Bucom

> 22    ...


      (.373. ):
"1.   (    - )  ,  ,        374  ."

----------


## cabmen

-  ,    ,     ,        (       ).   ,  31      (mia culpa),        .            ? , ,       - ,   .

----------

,   17  2010 ,      .    ,    ?

----------

*cabmen*,     ,     , , ,  (   ), ,     .
   ?  ,     .

----------

-  .  2009    .         ?

----------


## Larik

**,      ,       "0".

----------

2010 ,   ? . -       ?

----------


## Larik

2009 ?   ?

----------


## Imelnila

,    1     ,   .          ,  ?   ?

----------


## MikhailM

-     , 2010 .

           ():                  2010 .  ......





   -  ,

,  
 :


6.       ,        ,        .

11.                    ,      .

----------

*MikhailM*,         :Smilie: 

    2010,    
    ,    ""

----------

,      "  "?  ?    ?

----------

> ,      "  "?  ?    ?


  :yes: 

*  ,  ,  '   
-

----------


## Lada52

> 2009     .


      , 100 ?    1000?

----------

... ,       ( . .   )
   .        
        .
()      8  2010 . N 3-3-05/128 "    "

   ... ,   =( 
   ,       ???

----------


## nat81

.
, -   -4      ()  ,               -   . ?    51.40        72.60.
 :Smilie:

----------

,

----------


## nat81

> ,


!  :Big Grin:

----------

> ???


http://mvf.klerk.ru/pbu/pbu06.htm#5

----------


## saigak

> ,      "  "?  ?    ?


 .   .

----------

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/pbu/pbu06.htm#5


       91 01 ??

----------


## ASW*

-  -1 ( )   .?           2010 ?
..      , ,  (3 ) - ,    2 ?

----------


## saigak

> -  -1 ( )   .?           2010 ?
> ..      , ,  (3 ) - ,    2 ?


 :yes:   .

----------


## ASW*

:yes:   :yes:

----------

.,      (  ),     ....  .....
        (1,2)    ????
  )))

----------


## cabmen



----------


## .

,    3 .10  4-      2010 ?  ,          ?

----------

> 91 01 ??


 ?

 :yes:

----------

* .*, ,     .      .

----------


## bagira11

> [
> 4.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)     1 .      .
> ]


 *1*  ???  20  ?

----------

> *1*  ???  20  ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/212fz.htm#15

 9

----------


## nat81

.
   .          :Frown: , .       .     ,     ,     7  .          :Smilie:          ,    2010     :Wink: ?????????????

----------

.  ,     .          .        -?

----------


## nat81

> .  ,     .          .        -?


  :Frown:                     .                   !?

----------


## nat81

-      ,    .     ,       .

----------

.  , ,   .

----------

> -      ,    .     ,       .


-     .  ,      ,   .

----------


## nat81

,     2    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,     2    ,


     ,     . :Wink:

----------


## nat81

> -     .  ,      ,   .


       ,        ,  .     ,       .             :Frown:        (    )   ,   ,      .

----------


## nat81

????                :Smilie:

----------

,   ,    .  :Wink: 
     ,   -     .

----------


## nat81

,           .     .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## cto_klerkov

,   .
  /  .             (, ,      ?),   .
  ,    -?   ?
 .

----------


## Larik

.     ,      .

----------


## cto_klerkov

*Larik*, .  ?

----------


## saigak

7 , .28 .3  1 212-

----------


## 78

.     .         , ?            ...      ...

----------

,       -   ?

----------


## -

> ,       -   ?


,     :Redface:

----------


## Marfia

,  .  .        1 . 2010
   .

----------

> ,       -   ?


.  :Smilie:

----------


## nat81

.              18???   ???

----------

> 18???


?

*:*    18
*:* 115035, ,  ., . 18

http://www.fss.ru/ru/regional_office...cow/5932.shtml

----------


## Lada52

> , 100 ?    1000?


  ,  .       ,    0,   ,    .     ,   ?????

----------


## nat81

.       .
.

----------


## -

> .



 :Wink:        ?
   ? :Wink:

----------


## nat81

:Smilie:

----------


## nat81

> ,  .       ,    0,   ,    .     ,   ?????


             1 000 .             5 000 .

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------

*Lada52*,  1     :: 

*nat81*,        ?

----------


## nat81

,       :Smilie:

----------


## _DA

, ,   31.12.2009 .   0,2%,       .             0,9%      . 

  ?       ,  ,   ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

-1. ,        .    . 
 -         ?  ,   ( )?  :Smilie:

----------

> -1. ,        .    . 
>  -         ?  ,   ( )?


   .       .

----------


## cto_klerkov

> .       .


 ... -    ... -  .       (   ,    ,   ),  .

.

----------


## cto_klerkov

,   4-.
   ,    ,    . ,     ?      ?

----------

*cto_klerkov*,  ,    .

----------

> ... -    ... -  .       (   ,    ,   ),  .
> 
> .


 ,   .        2004-.  ,    .

----------


## Denic84

2010 1     ?       .   !  !

----------


## lubezniy

> 2010 1     ?       .   !  !


   ?

----------


## Denic84

> ?


   1 2010  !    200

----------

!     .     1-    " ",   "  ()"-  .

----------

:
1.     10.,        (    ),     . /   ,       .   1  / ,    ,  , / ,     ,       ,    (    )? 
2.   /,   ,  -1  -2?
 .

----------


## -

> ... -    ... -  .       (   ,    ,   ),  .
> 
> .



      .   ,

----------


## Bucom

> 1-    " ",   "  ()"-  .


  .    : 21.

----------

.     .   0.   :  ? , . ,    ,   .     :  ,         :Wow:

----------


## anna25

,  "     "   ?      .... 
? )

----------

> ,  "     "   ?      .... 
> ? )


   2   ,  .        .     .  ,  2     . ,   .       . :yes:

----------

09.04.     -1. .        .  "      , ".   .  , - ?!    -   !  :Wow:  ,       !   .      ,       .  :Wow:   ,

----------


## anna25

)     ""?      ,   ?)
    ?

----------

.     ,     .         :Smilie:

----------

.

        2009 .
   ,     , ..  .

       ?

----------

.        ,    .

----------

> ,


. 357

----------

,    ,    ?

----------

**,        ? ?      ,  ,    .  ? ?    ,     ,   .   :Cool:

----------

**,    ,       ?!

----------

))))     ))))

----------


## cto_klerkov

-?  :Smilie:

----------

*cto_klerkov*,    ? :Smilie: 
http://www.prokuratura.sp.ru/plan.html

----------

...    - ?

----------

> ...    - ?


Ctrl + F

----------


## cto_klerkov

> .   ,


  !.

    :
http://www.klerk.ru/cons/demidova/170859/



> ,     ,    ,    .    ,     ,    .                    (.4 .  . 1 . 5    08.08.2001 N 129- "       ").      ,        ,     .


     09.06.2009 .,      ,  2006 ,    .   .      2006 ,        :Frown: 
   ,       4   (   ,    !)  :Smilie:

----------

> ,       4   (   ,    !)


   ,      ,       ,   .

----------

, ,    ,   2010.           ,       -     ,    ?

----------

**, . 373    1

*  2010   " "

----------

> **, . 373    1
> 
> *  2010   " "


. ,     ... :Smilie:

----------


## Sebta

,        1  2010    .         ()      ,        ?

----------


## Sebta

> .    ,   ,   .
>       .


   ,      ()  2010    ,          ?

----------

> ,       
>  1  2010    .         () 
>      ,        ?


 ?!?
       -   ,   
    -    ''



> ,      () 
>  2010    ,          ?


   -  

   -   :yes: 




> .    , ** ,   .

----------


## Runova

,       ? 
          .    .                  ?      ?

----------


## cabmen

,     ,  ,  31   \,          .      ,  - ,  2   ?           20 000  -      ?

----------

cabmen

,     ,      . -,      .

,  2 (),    (),  ()

  ,   ,  

  ,         20000,           ,     ,    ,      10 ,      .

   ,      ,     ,     ?

  ,          ,       )

----------


## cabmen

.    (   )      610  510?

----------

,      . -  12 .

----------

cabmen

     /   ,      , 


. 211 - 20000 ( )
. 260 - 10000 (  /)



. 410 - 20000 ()
. 510 - 10000 ( )

    /   , (  /)      , 


. 211 - 20000 ( )
. 260 - 9000 (  /)
. 216 - 1000 ( .  - ..  ,     ,   )



. 410 - 20000 ()
. 510/610 - 10000 ( ) /

, ,  ,          .

----------


## cabmen



----------


## VIKU

, ,    -  ?     ,      :Wink:     ,  .

----------


## saigak

. ,     .  ,    .

----------

,  ,   "" ,         ,     . !
 ,          ,        ,     ?
    )

----------


## .

, !    
   (  ..  /)          
   ? 
1.  , , 

2.          
   -         ??
   ,      :Frown:

----------

!
  ,   ,    ,             ,  .             ,        3 2009. (    ).    (  )  ,    .   ,        -,                .?    .  ,   ,       4,  ,       ,     .

----------

. ,  1  2010.    1  2?      ?

----------


## .

,            .
 :
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .
2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .
3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)     1 .      .
4.         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 
5.          . -1152028(    20  2008 .  27)    30 . ,  2010 ,     ,    ,          
6.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .
7.       -     (      ).  -1152027 ( 48  23.03.2006  .     19.12.2006 N 179)  . .
8.  -  .     .   ,         -  .

----------


## cb2504

?

----------

(. ) .... 
  ,  27-1 
      .

----------

,    1  2010  -      ??

----------


## .

> ?



    ,  20  +         




> ,    1  2010  -      ??


,        2 /

----------

> ,    1  2010  -      ??


   20          ,   .   -

----------

-    )))

----------


## Galateya

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085.   20 


    3 , , ,  . 
   2?  ?

----------

*Galateya*, ,    .




> 2?


 -   ...

----------

> . 
> ,  1  2010.    1  2? 
>      ?


       .

----------


## Galateya

> *Galateya*, ,    .
> 
> 
>  -   ...




  ?        .

----------

*Galateya*,      ,   .   :yes: 


*         ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saigak

1

----------

, ,    ...
 31.12.09         *2,  01.08.09  *1,5,   ? *1,1????

----------


## 7katarina7

> ,  2010 ,     ,    ,


!      , , (    ),          .      .
   ,    ?   ?

----------

-        ?

 386-  (  )   .
  373-  ,  ,   
   374-     ,        .

:     ->  ->   ->

----------


## nat81

.
    :        2010     2007 ,    .         ?

----------

.  :       30.03.10.   ,         1.     ?   ,  ,      /  ?

----------

?    ?

----------

,   .

----------

,     ,   (((

----------

,  ,   ,   4-.

----------

100  ,  ?     :      ?       ?

----------

?

----------

!, ,   -       !!           ??? 
             ?
  , ,     .

----------

20-  ,    ,    .  - 50 .
   4-  100 .      .

----------

,   .   ,      .     :      ?       ?[/QUOTE]

----------


## NastasiaD

> .     ,      .


,   ,  ?  -    !  :Redface:

----------

15,03,             ,            ,    .         .

----------

.

----------

-1 5-  -     2009,    520 -               ?

----------


## mariSSS

!    .             1  2010 .     , .,   13  ????

----------

> ** 
>     1  2010 . 
>     , .,   13  ????


      ? 



> ...
> 
> 9.       
> - **


357

----------


## mariSSS

,          ?    . . . 13 . ...

----------


## mariSSS

2009  .            .   ,    .             1 .2010 .?

----------


## .

*mariSSS*,           .    2009,

----------


## mariSSS

1  2010 .     ..  ?   ?  ,   ?  ?

----------


## .

*mariSSS*,      ..     ,

----------


## mariSSS

,   .

----------

, .       2009 .   .  .  ,   .      .    -            ?      ?

----------


## shev1980

> , .       2009 .   .  .  ,   .      .    -            ?      ?


   .

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,   ,  ?  -    !


, 40000       !!! 
    ,       . 1) .2 . 23  ,     .....
 -  ?
     ,        ,    .... :Dezl: 

-  ???

----------


## NastasiaD

372 , "" ,     ,     ....     :Lupa:  
  , !

----------


## .

*NastasiaD*,   ,

----------


## NastasiaD

212-  7 ,
    1000  2000?

----------


## .

- .     15.33

----------


## NastasiaD

!
   40 ....
  : 
1-    (     )      ,      ,    ,    -  ...
2-    :
"            ,    -  .           2     . "
 2      - ,   ?

----------

,     (),   ,      ,     -1,   ,     ,  ,      .
    4 ,  ,    (   ,      ).
 ?

----------


## NastasiaD

:Big Grin: 
   ?    -  "      - "     .
,     ,    " "   /

      ,    ,    ...

----------

.
+.
  -1 ?
  :  2    (        ) +  2    (    ) +  3   (        ).
?

----------


## 26042010

,         2... ,          - .     -      .        6 ,    - 3....
       ? 
        ?     ?

----------

? 
      ,      ,       .

----------

> ,


 -?

----------


## shev1980

> ,         2... ,          - .     -      .        6 ,    - 3....
>        ? 
>         ?     ?


 , -1  22.07.2003 67,
 -2  22.07.2003 67 (  18.09.2006).     .

----------


## shev1980

> ? 
>       ,      ,       .


 .

----------

> -?


,  -

----------

:       ( 01.01.2010)    -   .

----------

, .       15 ,     -1  1 ?

----------


## .



----------


## saigak

> ,    ,    -  ...
>  2      - ,   ?


  ,  . 50  ,  ...
  ?     ,     .     2     ,    .

----------


## MS_F

,      ?

----------



----------


## CEBEP

. .   ,    , 28 . ,       2? -

----------


## .

*CEBEP*,      ?           :Frown:

----------


## Nandya

,
 2009   ,
1  2010  ,   4  . 010, 030, 040.
 ,    ,   , ,   ,   ?   .
  ,   4    1   .

----------


## lika25

2       . ,      ,           , .1,2,        , . ,        ,   ?
2.         ?

----------


## .

-       1   ,      .         ,         .

----------


## lika25

.1,2,         ?    .    .
        /,     ?

----------


## .

,      ,      ,         /  ?
 -        .

----------

!
     .       ,   .  .    01 ,   ,        ,  ?              ,    ?

----------


## Alex2000

,      ,     .                 2%  18%     ?                     )

----------

> ,        ,  ?


.   374

.   389

----------

,      ?       ,    .  -  ,    .

----------

**,        ,        . , ,    ...          ,           .  -  01   - ,   ?

----------

**,



> .


        (. 386)

,   ,  (. 373):



> 1. **  ...  , 
>  ,    
>     374  .


     ...  :yes: 

:



> ?


 :yes: 



> ,   ?


 ,   
    -    ,
    .  :Smilie:

----------

,      .             ( )?

----------


## saigak

> ,      ,     .                 2%  18%     ?                     )


 !     .

----------

,       ( 352-) - ?

----------

- 30 ?   4- ?
( 1-   ?

----------


## .

30 .

----------

..  -,        2009   ,  ,  .     20- .   . .1...2.  30-    ?

----------

> 20- . 
>   . .1...2.  30-    ?


;    1   -   .  :yes: 

*     ?!

----------


## nasty6.06

1  2?

----------

? :
        2009   ,  ,  .  .
   .  - ?      ?     ,    ?   .

----------

*nasty6.06*,   




> ?


.

----------


## 45

2009 . ,        !  !

----------

> 2009 . , 
>        !


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116525/

?  :Smilie:

----------


## 45

!!!   !!!  :yes:

----------


## 777

:  12 ,  1   ,--7707899006  7707899006--,        .    .    .   000,?

----------


## nasty6.06

?

----------


## 777

,         ,             ,                  ?

----------


## CEBEP

> *CEBEP*,      ?


     ,       ,     ,   :Redface:

----------

> ,         ,
> 
>  ,


   :



> 1.2.     :
>           . 
>    - ,  , 
> *.*





> ?


     ;     -    :Smilie:

----------

, ,    ,  ?

----------

,

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,  . 50  ,  ...
>   ?     ,     .     2     ,    .


  ,   ,    :Frown:

----------


## .

*NastasiaD*,        .  ,      ,

----------


## NastasiaD

,  ,    ....  :Embarrassment: 
    ,     ,           ,      , 

 :yes:

----------


## saigak

...

----------


## 777

. -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104)    20 .    .
      31  ,  ,    21.04.2010,   ???

----------


## .

*777*,            ???

----------


## saigak

,     .

----------


## Sneganna

[QUOTE=.;52715612]**  

          . ,  2010 ,     ,    ,          [/COLOR]


     . .

----------


## .

.  ,

----------


## Lada52

[QUOTE=Sneganna;52935974]


> **  
> 
>           . ,  2010 ,     ,    ,          [/COLOR]
> 
> 
>      . .


      1  2010 ,             :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

